# [App] Root Check Pro - In The Android Market



## joeykrim (Aug 7, 2011)

*Disclaimer: *
** This application will NOT provide root access **
** FREE - Want to help the rooting community! **

*Brief Description: *
This application will allow the user to confirm they have proper root (super user) access and proper busybox install.
Advanced Root Check mode will show, Superuser.apk installation and version, adb shell default user mode, standard su binary locations and permissions, along with root uid/gid. Advanced Busybox Check will show all applets the installed Busybox binary supports. Advanced Root Check and Busybox Check have an email feature allowing results to be easily shared/exported. Over 20+ different devices have links to their device specific rooting guides.

*Description:*
The goal of this application is to provide even the newest Android user with a simple method to check for root access on their phone. This is a very simple application to notify the user whether or not they have properly setup root access and whether or not they have properly installed busybox. For advanced users, this application will provide many more details giving the user greater control and knowledge of their root and busybox installation.

Gaining root access varies based on manufacturer, model, and carrier. If the device doesn't have a root guide link provided in the application, please refer to http://www.google.com to find the appropriate support areas for your specific rooting needs. Feel free to email me with root guides which have worked!

*Download:*
From the Android Market: Root Check Basic & Root Check Pro
From my personal host: Root Check Pro
For those in China or other countries which block the Android Market use my personal hosting link above.

*Feedback:*
Please PM me with feedback, suggestions and comments. Thank you!

*Feedback:*
Root Checker Pro Root Results









Root Checker Pro Busybox Results









Root Checker Pro Widget


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I just want to say thank you for this app. I found it when I was nervously planning to root my DX. All the posts warned that the presence of superuser icon did not necessarily mean that root was successful. I didn't know much @ root apps and was anxious that I wouldn't even know if it had worked. I came across root checker on a market search of "root". It gave me peace of mind that I could know for sure if I was rooted or not. It was particularly useful that first time, but still reassuring when I have rerooted after sbf's. Still on my phone today, though I now know much more about my device and its software. Thanks.


----------



## joeykrim (Aug 7, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> I just want to say thank you for this app. I found it when I was nervously planning to root my DX. All the posts warned that the presence of superuser icon did not necessarily mean that root was successful. I didn't know much @ root apps and was anxious that I wouldn't even know if it had worked. I came across root checker on a market search of "root". It gave me peace of mind that I could know for sure if I was rooted or not. It was particularly useful that first time, but still reassuring when I have rerooted after sbf's. Still on my phone today, though I now know much more about my device and its software. Thanks.


Wow. Appreciate the positive feedback. It is great to see the app helping exactly how I had hoped!
If you think there are any features which would help improve the experience, let me know!

I'll be pushing out a minor update tonight/tmr to add another feature or two, depending how much time I have. I'll edit this post with the update information.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

"joeykrim said:


> Wow. Appreciate the positive feedback. It is great to see the app helping exactly how I had hoped!
> If you think there are any features which would help improve the experience, let me know!
> 
> I'll be pushing out a minor update tonight/tmr to add another feature or two, depending how much time I have. I'll edit this post with the update information.


It did help. And when I'm giving advice on rooting, I always recommend that along with z4root or other root tool they pick up root checkecker. I think what's so nice about the app is its simplicity. Having the advanced setting is most helpful in these new roms which can require different versions of SU or busybox. I wouldn't make it more complicated. Although the more devices it supports and its reliability is its key 'selling' point.


----------



## ginfest (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice handy app-appreciate it.


----------

